# do you think games can replace movies?



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 4, 2013)

i think so, hollywood films aren't as great as they used to be anyway... not in the last 30 years or so. not to mention look how many remakes and shitty ideas have hit the big screen, now compare them to games like heavy rain, uncharted, gears of war just to name a few, games that were meant to grasp the players as if they not only watching a movie but becoming part of it as well. hell i hear kiefer sutherland playing the new snake now in the upcoming MGS5, a major league movie star is not only providing the voice but the movements and expressions of my fav espionage/combat anti-hero. pretty soon you'll have games where seth rogen will stars in some shit like GTAVII or for some game script he wrote. maybe by then though i'll have my game collection of every system i had or didn't have so i won't have to see something too goofy like that.


----------



## thetester (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't think so. It is a different story telling medium and a different experience. However, as a business, some video games are already in the same league as blockbuster movies for budget and profits.


----------



## sunni (Oct 5, 2013)

depends games like dragon age, yes it feels like amovie but more interactive. in terms of games like that i would say people who enjoy storytelling while choosing their own actions and destiny and fate than yes


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 6, 2013)

All day.
Id rather play skyrim than watch The Hobbit, or any fantasy.
And I'd Rather play ANY of the Uncharted games than any adventure movie.

We are making great leaps in interactive technology, i think very soon a "traditional" cinema experience will be hard to define.


----------



## Enzee (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes - to some extent. I love how games, especially RPG's are influenced heavily by you, the gamer, and how you can choose how the story is told. 
It's like making your own movie in a way, especially with all the fancy cinematic cut-scenes that are becoming a common theme these days.

But there will always be movies, some people just aren't in to gaming, especially older folk/females (not being sexist) that crave the 'authentic, narrated-by-an-old-man-with-a-deep-voice, tale of epic adventures'.
Not only that, but the movie industry is absolutely massive, even with all the piracy that goes on, there's too much money to be made for them to not take advantage of it.

Interesting idea though, for sure.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 18, 2013)

My problem with many new games is that they play like movies. If my interaction is scripted to wher there is no individuality on my part, I'm playeing a movie, and I really, dispise this kind of gameplay.

I just got Uncharted 3 from Gamefly. As a movie, it probably works, but as a video game my involvement seems pointless. This doesn't address any of the other problems with the game, only story.

If I'm set/stuck to a certain way of playing the game, it's not really a game. Games encourage different strategies. Look at Monopoly or even Tic-Tac-Toe. When a right answer is required it's no longer a game.

Tell stories in movies. Build stories in games.


----------



## LJ6 (Oct 20, 2013)

I swear i saw this same question on yahoos home page


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 20, 2013)

Coming from a non gamer, no way in hell video games are ever going to replace movies..
What"s the age range of typical gamers, 10-25, maybe 30 if they're also a stoner? There's way more adults who don't play games vs. those who do..
I just took my mom to a movie last month.. No way she'd of went if going to a movie meant any more than simply sitting in a seat for two hours, and I'd say the same for.me.. I can't be bothered to play video games, yet I'll sit and watch a movie almost daily ..
Way too many people who aren't interested in learning a new technology simply for entertainment purposes.. movies are easy, turn off the rest of the world for two hours, and be entertained by what's on the screen.. no effort on your part required .. games by their very definition require the gamer to exert effort..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2013)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> i think so, hollywood films aren't as great as they used to be anyway... not in the last 30 years or so. not to mention look how many remakes and shitty ideas have hit the big screen, now compare them to games like heavy rain, uncharted, gears of war just to name a few, games that were meant to grasp the players as if they not only watching a movie but becoming part of it as well. hell i hear kiefer sutherland playing the new snake now in the upcoming MGS5, a major league movie star is not only providing the voice but the movements and expressions of my fav espionage/combat anti-hero. pretty soon you'll have games where seth rogen will stars in some shit like GTAVII or for some game script he wrote. maybe by then though i'll have my game collection of every system i had or didn't have so i won't have to see something too goofy like that.


http://www.emulator-zone.com/
grab a ps3 controller.. or xbox 
[video=youtube;PLgdMihgbzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLgdMihgbzA[/video]
follow those instructions.. 
if you set it up right, its really easy.. you have any game pre-ps3/xbox360 that ever came out.


----------



## Sensi Sensei (Oct 23, 2013)

I worry more about the current trend of the gaming industry mimicking their movie counterparts. Nowadays more and more games are being sold in episodic formats where less gaming content is sold in smaller chunks over time. Bad enough that the avg. game nowadays has less than 20hrs(40 was the standard once) of gaming content if I'm correct. For example: Half life 2 is at 20 hrs, CoD MW3-campaign mode is at 5hrs, Skyrim is at 300+. Now they sell you even less game and later on sell these episodic add-ons that may add 3hrs at best for $15 or so. I am not talking about expansion packs but these new expansion/episodic packs that come at you every couple of weeks or so. Not a fan of it at all.


----------



## blacksun (Oct 27, 2013)

Sensi Sensei said:


> (40 was the standard once)




When was that?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't watch many movies. I would rather play a video game at the end of the day. I've read two different places that the average age for a gamer is 30, the other thing I read said the average age was 35.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2013)

kinetic said:


> I don't watch many movies. I would rather play a video game at the end of the day. I've read two different places that the average age for a gamer is 30, the other thing I read said the average age was 35.


 average age?? i find even 30 to be way too high, but then again, i don't game..


----------

